# Midnight Summer Madness



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I am considering doing this ride this year and was curious if anyone has had any experience doing the ride. If so, what were your impressions, what was the route like, what is a basic description of the route and how was the ride support.

Thanks


----------

